# Amplificador de 200W



## powermax (Dic 26, 2006)

hola amigos,

tengo un aplificador de Audio de 200w Mono y tengo un problemita..

hace mucho hice uno igual y me funciona a la perfeccion, el voltaje que me pide es de +60-0-60 Vcc. y que el transformador sea de 4 o 5 Amp., y le tengo puesto uno que proporciona +30-0-30Vcc, y a unos 2 0 3 Amp., o sea, que tiene la mitad de su potencia, pero funciona bien y tiene mas de 2 años, y no he tenido problemas... 

Ahora bien, a lo que me refiero es que, el que hice ahora tiene un transformador igual pero mayor amperaje de unos 5 o 6 Amp, lo digo de esa forma pq el transformador lo fabrique de 500v y segun los calculos me salio asi. Ahora se preguntaran pq hice el primero asi, bueno pq un amigo mio tenia uno asi y lo tenia a +30-0-30Vcc y no quize inventar, pero no se porqué el diagrama dice que tiene que ser +60-0-60Vcc y me dirigi a donde venden el circuito y me dijeron que asi es que viene a +60-0-60Vcc, pero bueno me muestra el siguiente problema..

1- Ya el amplificado esta montado y todo
2-Cuando lo prendo funciona muy bien, pero hay una resistencia de 2W a 12ohms que esta a la salida de audio y que se calienta si tengo el volumen del audio muy alto por mucho tiempo,hasta quemarse y dañar todo (me paso una vez)
3-A esa resistencia va un capacitor de 1uf a 100v.
4-Le puse un Ventilador y la resistencia se mantiene a una temperatura constante,
5-Ahora viene el otro problema que me surgio es q el capacitor se quemó y tuve que correr a apagar el amplificador,


*Entonces quiero saber si es por el amperaje?
*Si es por el voltaje que tiene?
*Si puedo ponerle un capacitor de mas voltaje?


Nota: una observacion, donde venden ese supuesto aplificador no viene con un plano o un diagrama esquematico, sino que viene con un supuesto diagrama para saber donde van las piezas, es por esto que no puse el diagrama aqui, pero despues tratare de escanearlo y publicarlo para que le hagan sus observaciones.

Agradezco su aguda.


----------



## JV (Dic 27, 2006)

Hola powermax, si aumentas la tension del capacitor o la potencia de la resitencia no se va a afectar tu circuito, la unica limitacion para agrandar es el tamaño y en realidad tambien el precio.


----------



## powermax (Dic 27, 2006)

Gracias JV, Consegui una resistencia de 5W a 10ohms, tratare de ver que sucede y le pondre un capacitor de mas voltaje que consegui de unos 150v.


----------



## Maritto (Ene 5, 2007)

asi te tiene que andar al pelo y sin ningun problema, ahora, seria de mucha ayuda para mi, que necesito un amplificador mas o menos asi, que me pasaras el diagrama, publicalo si es posible, almenos lo que te dieron y si podes las pistas de la placa, hay que akabar con el negocio que hacen esos sucios, poniendole precio a lo que tendria que ser de todos, ademas, te engañan porque si les compras las kosas hechas te las dan mejor de lo que a vos te pueden salir haciendo las komo te dicen que las hagas, te engañan...
suerte!


----------



## jhonharriss (Ene 8, 2007)

Hola amigo soy un fanatico de la electronica y estoy buscado fabricar un amplificador pero el plano que tengo me exige +16-0--16 pero la fuente que tengo manda 60-0-60 osea la que utiliza tu amplificador, el caso es que si seria posible que publicaras o me mandaras el plano haber si puedo fabricar ese, es que la fuente que tengo la verdad no se el amperaje pero se ve muy buena y no me gustaria desperdiciarla Gracias.


----------

